# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Драйверы и прошивки BIOS >  Помогите, проблема с драйверами

## Mefisto Kelt

Люди, помогите пожалуйста, переустановил винду (этого тупого Zver, т.к. другой больше пока мись нет), интересует очень вот эта картина http://i037.radikal.ru/1002/02/a95f3f278146.jpg ...
Постоянно, бывает комп как будто перегрузит, экран выключится, затем включится, и слетают (как я думаю) драва видео карты (ну в браузере передвигаеш колесико вниз, она как будто бы обновляет страницу, такая анимация стремная идет)...
люди помогите, немогу нормально ни поиграть, ничего...каждый раз приходится перезагружать комп...
P.S. на старом Zver windows игра играла, но была такая же проблема, а щас вообще не магу включить, появляется окно, и сразу вылетает...
Заранее благодарен за помощь...

----------


## mr.L

1) есть ли внешняя звуковая карта;
2) сделай фото с развёрнутыми видеоадаптером и звуковыми устройствами;
3) какой антивирус стоит и в каком он состояние;
4) нормальный ли температурный режим;
5) как ответишь на эти вопросы , будем решать дальше ;)

----------


## Mefisto Kelt

поинтересовался у друга, он сказал скачать ATI там что-то то-то, скачал, вроде уже не замечал таких улетов с видео картой, остался вопрос почему не вхожу в игру, на что мне друг ответил что у меня не стоит звуковой драйвер, вот щас ищу его, но если честно, не знаю что у меня за модель и что подойдет...
антивируса нет в данный момент на компьютере, mr.L, очень буду благодарен если выложите ссылку нод32, чтоб не пробная главное, чтоб хоть сколько мог юзать, а то антивирусы это у меня больное))

----------


## сердж

звукавуха скорей всего" реалтек"      

 видюха  ati

ну а для последнего надо  знать имя материнки и с офф сайта  или с 


x-drivers.ru  да отсюда всё загрузи но перед этим попробуй прогу  DriverGenius она покажет твои дрова что тебе нужны

----------


## Mefisto Kelt

скачал риалтек, почему то не пашит все равно...
включил эверест, мб это каму нить что нить говорит 
C-Media CMI9880 @ Intel 82801FB ICH6 - High Definition Audio Controller [B-1]	PCI

----------


## сердж

у тебя мыло есть пиши western454545@mail.ru   а может аська

_Добавлено через 14 минут 1 секунду_
а у тебя какая видюха стоит ты знаешь

----------


## Mefisto Kelt

radeo x600

_Добавлено через 20 минут 0 секунд_
можеш маякнуть в аську 457359204

_Добавлено через 1 час 25 минут 49 секунд_
вот что выдает установка звукового драйвера http://s002.radikal.ru/i197/1002/ad/f8610828b749.jpg ...почитал на другом форуме, там написанно, что драйвер говорит что звуковая карта не обнаружена, нужно вытащить ее, перезагрузить компьютер, затем выключить, вставить и снова включить и тогда установится... как смотрю щас, провод от колонок вставлен в маленькую металическую коробочку, думаю что это стандартная звуковая карта (находится на материнке)...я в расстерянности... =_=

----------


## pevek

> radeo x600
> 
> Добавлено через 20 минут 0 секунд
> можеш маякнуть в аську 457359204
> 
> Добавлено через 1 час 25 минут 49 секунд
> вот что выдает установка звукового драйвера http://s002.radikal.ru/i197/1002/ad/f8610828b749.jpg ...почитал на другом форуме, там написанно, что драйвер говорит что звуковая карта не обнаружена, нужно вытащить ее, перезагрузить компьютер, затем выключить, вставить и снова включить и тогда установится... как смотрю щас, провод от колонок вставлен в маленькую металическую коробочку, думаю что это стандартная звуковая карта (находится на материнке)...я в расстерянности... =_=
> "Сдаёцо мне, ты любитель пиражкоф, похават


Вам сюда!!!!

----------


## Mefisto Kelt

а что это за драйвер?

----------


## mr.L

это набор наиболее популярных драйверов для XP ( всё на одном диске - видео, звук, сетевушки иногда ТВ-тюнеры и многое другое)

----------


## сердж

Скачать драйвер ATI RADEON X600 driver download :: 1-Drivers.ru

----------


## Mefisto Kelt

ммм...нада бы качнуть...мне это реально поможет, вот только скорость 10кб.с - жесть =_=

_Добавлено через 3 часа 2 минуты 33 секунды_
на 1-Drivers.ru требует смс...а я не верю во все эти штучки

----------


## pevek

> наиболее популярных драйверов для XP


 *И не только для XP, а также как для Vista и Windows 7*

----------


## Mefisto Kelt

кароче скачал я чисто драйвер для радион х600, не каталист а вроде простой, установил, все равно идет какаето перегрузка, экран щелкает вырубается, затем включается и драва слетают...вот жесть...

_Добавлено через 18 часов 12 минут 22 секунды_
ну что, мне кто нибудь поможет?

----------


## scorpin46

бывает ещё и так, что драйвера если не устанавливаются через диспетчер, то могут пойти через инсталяху , также многое зависит от материнки, например на GIGABYTE такое бывает часто...

----------


## Лезгин

Люди, помогите пожалуйста кто может... Купил ноут toshiba satellite l650d-120. Нашлись умники, "подсказали и помогли:mad:" переустановить винд 7 на ХР... Короче замучили бук до невозможности. Раз семь меняли, ХР, винд7, зверь... Потом сказали драйвера нужно скачать, а как и где достать или купить не знают. Решил обратиться сюда, может здесь помогут.. Скачать старался, но там на английском.. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## S_GRAY

> Люди, помогите пожалуйста кто может... Купил ноут toshiba satellite l650d-120. Нашлись умники, "подсказали и помогли:mad:" переустановить винд 7 на ХР... Короче замучили бук до невозможности. Раз семь меняли, ХР, винд7, зверь... Потом сказали драйвера нужно скачать, а как и где достать или купить не знают. Решил обратиться сюда, может здесь помогут.. Скачать старался, но там на английском.. Заранее благодарен.


Драйверы бери на Toshiba http://ru.computers.toshiba-europe.c...ntry=30&page=1

Под этот ноут должна была быть предустановленная Windows 7, что дисков никаких нет? Вероятно умельцы снесли все, и раздел для восстановления системы, если таковой был. Установить рекомендую Windows 7 x64, (Home, Professional, Ultimate, Enterprise - выбирайте сами). Кстати, у вас есть лицензия, скорее всего на Home Premium. Отдайте ноут для установки системы правильным ребятам.

----------

